# RIP K-9 Roy, Cedar Rapids, IA



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

This is from the Cedar Rapids, IA Gazette. I have no further information.


Police dog killed during duty in freak accident 
DUBUQUE — A Dubuque County sheriff’s office K9 named Roy has died after being hit by car while on duty.
Officials with the sheriff’s office say Roy and his handler, Deputy Joe Kennedy, were helping a state trooper near a truck stop on U.S. Highway 20 on Sunday when Roy picked up a scent of drugs on a vehicle. Then, as he is trained to do, he sat down and expected his ball as a reward.
Sheriff Ken Runde says the ball inadvertently bounced into the highway and that Roy chased after it into traffic, where he was hit.
Runde says no official ceremony is planned for Roy. 
Gazette, Associated Press


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

wow, i bet his handler feels awfull


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

What a terrible loss of a dog. It's why we have a policy that prohibits off-leash vehicle searchs. In addition, we do not reward on an actual deployment. I'm sure his handler feels bad.

DFrost


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DFrostWhat a terrible loss of a dog. It's why we have a policy that prohibits off-leash vehicle searchs. In addition, we do not reward on an actual deployment. I'm sure his handler feels bad.
> 
> DFrost


Agreed. My first reaction was that the handler wasn't using appropriate care to protect his dog, still a sad story and I do feel sorry for the deputy.


----------

